# Favorite places to practice?



## CaffeineKat29 (Jan 20, 2013)

I try to take the show on the road as often as possible so my dogs learn to work in new places. My most common visits are to Lowes and Starbucks. The staff at both places love the dogs and they are great about helping me if they have time (touch the dog for a SFE or place my gloves, etc.) 

It probably helps that I spend enough at Starbucks to be a gold card member and I was at Lowes about a million time when I was remodeling my kitchen, so they're used to seeing me and the dogs more than they probably should, haha. 

I've also gone to the local park, downtown, and tried out a few tennis courts. 

Where do you like to go with your dogs to practice obedience?(or rally, or whatever else) Have a favorite spot?


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

You are lucky that Starbucks and Lowes let you have the dogs whilst you shop! We mostly have to practice outside (basic obedience and agility). In the winter, we like to go to the "private dog park". The schools around here don't have winter weekend functions but they do have a lot of property. In the summer it's better to go during the week if you want to be off-leash. The weekends during the summer generally have soccer games going on so thats good to do on-leash training with distractions. 

Its great to let Pep wander around an open field with his dog friends or to do a little practice.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

In our small town the dogs are not allowed in any stores, not even in the small mall we have, Seeing eye dogs ONLY. There is one Pet Store that is slightly out of town and you can take your dogs in there but it is not very often there is anyone else in there. I did have Lucy in an Obedience Training class in the Park in the summer which was good, lots of activity going on. Right now we do our Agility training in an Indoor Arena. Makes it really hard to socialize young dogs.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Local owned pet store down the street. Know all the staff, and they aren't crazy busy. They also have stable dogs that belong to the owner that he brings in sometime, so they make for good distractions since they're free range in the store for the most part.


----------



## CaffeineKat29 (Jan 20, 2013)

Kyllobernese, I'm assuming the mall you're talking about is an "outside mall"? You can't train them outside the stores? That's got to be frustrating to not have more options for training!

I'm very lucky my city is dog friendly, the majority of the stores here will let me bring dogs in. However we don't actually go inside the Starbucks because they serve food, they have tables outside and we train near there. It's located downtown so there's a decent amount of space around the outside of the store to practice.

The one thing I wish I had is a large area to let them run off leash. I have to go hiking in the woods (and drive 30 min to get there) or take the dogs to the horse barn so they can run in the pasture. That's all we have for off leash here. I don't go to our dog park, too small and I don't trust other people to control their dogs. Could be worse though, I guess my trade off for having so many on leash dog friendly places is that there's very few off leash ones. 

Ramble, that open field sounds lovely!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Outdoor malls. Farmer's markets that allow dogs. Local parks, especially when there are soccer or softball games, people playing basketball or if there is a skate park. There is a larger park here with lots of joggers, cyclists, other dogs, even horses. Pet stores because they have so much food and toys and stuff your dog may want to explore. Home improvement stores are great because of all the new things and new smells.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

We do have lots of places for off-leash walking out in the fields and on the trails and whenever I go into town with the dogs, I drive over to the Fairgrounds and can give the dogs a run around there off-leash. I can walk the dogs up and down outside the stores on the street but it would be nice to go into the one small closed in mall when the weather is really bad but not allowed. You very rarely see anyone walking dogs in town or anywhere. Whenever there is a parade or something going on at the Fairgrounds I like to use it as a training experience because that is the only time there are a lot of people in one place and usually a lot of people bring their dogs also.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

In summer playgrounds and outside grocery stores, the snow is too deep for this in winter though. in winter a practice lots at work on my break..lots of people comming in and out of the kitchen is a good distraction, I also practice a bit in the halls between the kennels for the dog yapping distractions. otherwise I go to fun matches and take classes to get her used to working in those enviroments. I dont drive so my choices are pretty limited to walking distance lol


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

I like to train at outdoor strip malls, the windows provide a reflection so I can work stays and heeling etc, the same way I would do with a mirror. 

Indoor mall entrance areas are good for recruiting people to help with moving stand or stand for exam. They always want to pet the dog so I put it to good use.

Grocery store entrances are good for socialization ... to shopping buggies, automatic swinging doors, elderly people with walkers, delivery trucks and dollies etc.

But best of all, I like the local dog club training hall because there is usually a brownpop or two with friends and colleagues afterwards.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

The armory, the Presidio of SF was pretty much abandoned up to 5 years ago believe it or not (we had a DA dog so found all sorts of nooks and crannies) -- various playgrounds at several local parks-- I am a night owl, so specialize in after hours places to practice....


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I love to go to the liquor store - it's a huge place with a great wine selection for me, and is dog friendly for Watson. The employees always fawn over him. We also go to our small hardware store stomes. I have taken him in Lowes, but I kind of think they don't allow dogs. Home Depot has told me they definitely don't. One nearby town has a couple dog friendly stores including a small pet store, outdoor store, and bar that we take him to. 

I have 9 acres, so plenty of room for off leash running and practice. It backs onto a public rail trail and that's great for working around distractions of all kinds - people, kids, bikes, dogs, etc except it's been empty lately because of the weather. When it's empty enough that I can't see any people (the view goes for at least 1/2 mile in each direction) I let Watson do our walk off leash.


----------

